# Merry Christmas!!!



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS, From my Emails...*




* TO ALL MY DEMOCRAT FAMILY AND FRIENDS: ... Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2019, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only America in the Western Hemisphere . Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wish. *



*TO ALL MY REPUBLICAN FAMILY AND FRIENDS: Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*


:confused:o_O


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 19, 2018)

Bravo


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 19, 2018)

Same to you Sonny!


----------



## xray (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice, I like it...no need to pet my therapy hamster here /s

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 19, 2018)

NICE! Gave me a good chuckle. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Will Smoke (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## kit s (Dec 19, 2018)

Yap 
Mary Christmas to you too!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

kit s said:


> Yap
> Mary Christmas to you too!



We wish you a merry crispness,
We wish you a merry crispness,
We wish you a merry crispness,
When the smoke-r opens up!

(Eew, that's corny!) :confused:o_O


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 24, 2018)

Ain't that just the truth.
Merry Christmas Sonny
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2018)

Amen, to that SonnyE. It's tough being red in a PC blue state.  

Merry Christmas to you and your family Sonny.

Chris


----------

